# Space Wolf Army WIP



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

this is my Project Log for my space wolves, since so many people here insist that they suck until I get this going, so Ive gotten it going. 

first, a quick showcase of the army as it is now:










not nearly complete, waiting for my iron priest to come in, along with the battleforce on the 17th.

heres a close up of my terminators:










as you can see better here, the paint scheme on the termies is black and blue, the rest of my army that is not a sargent or my lone wolf, is going to be in pre-heresy grey and yellow.

and last for todays pics, one of my squads which I have just finished touching up for the base coats:










For my commanders, I base with bolt gun metal, then drybrush on chaos black to give the black a shine, then highlight the black with ice blue to give it a cold cool, almost glowy feel.

For the rest of the army, I am useing adaptus Battlegrey as my base coat, and Iyanden Darksun for the yellow, I will be highlighting with codex grey, sunburst yellow, and ice blue.

UPDATE 7:51 am oct 11:

more pics up fer ya guys.

my rune priest:








my Wolf Lord:

















UPDATE 6:24 Oct 14th









just finished washing these over the day.










close up of the 4 models i currently have washed

UPDATE: 11:39 oct 15th

Pics of my land raider and what ive done so far, storm shields on the front, the skull covering the eagles body and a few WTT's on the hurrican bolters, still not finished, need moar, just cant decide what


















UPDATE: 15:51 oct 17

got my iron priest in the mail finally, heres a pic:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

what do you all think?

Edit: removed the /bump so whiny people will shut up about it. just making sure EVERYONE can read this if they wanted to!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i really like the colour on the lord's back, excellent work. keep it up its coming along nicely at the moment


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks good. + rep


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Wowie,
Very nice - a grittier look.
Looking forward to seeing this develop.
Have some rep. All the best mate,
Dusty


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I think all the skin needs a bit of work, I can't offer you any tips on this, due to the fact i can't paint it very well myself.

I'd like to see the Grey made a tad darker.

All in all, looking good. Theres only one thing i really dislike. But I'll keep that to myself as its very petty


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Orochi, my skins look much better IRL, and I like their grey now, I do not plan on making the grey darker in any sense, especially since the darker pics are more prevaliant on how the models actually look in real life with their darkness, over the ones with my florescent stick bulb (or whatever the long stick bulbs are) cuz im holding one just off the cameras view to make the models nice, but abit too lit up.

also feel free to tell me what you dislike though its pretty. lol, since personal opinions are welcome, thought wont always be followed


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah, well kudos to you for painting skin, I just run from that challenge 

I dislike the lord, The moment i saw that terminator boxed set I knew that millions of conversions would follow. Its stupid of me i know, as its a fantastic boxed set, and I probably would to...but there you go. Silly petty hate from me there.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Ah, well kudos to you for painting skin, I just run from that challenge
> 
> I dislike the lord, The moment i saw that terminator boxed set I knew that millions of conversions would follow. Its stupid of me i know, as its a fantastic boxed set, and I probably would to...but there you go. Silly petty hate from me there.


haha, yeah the Lord always looks like crap in pics, but in real life, the model is awsome, cept that the fur on his shoulders looks more like a monkey or a bear cuz of the ears being rounded rather then sharp and long


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

update with iron priest


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks cool, the only things that doesent looks so good are the faces, but I can't offer any advice about them, since my painting skills are a bit bad. :laugh:

But have some rep k:


----------

